# 69 GTO value



## nymorey (Jul 6, 2009)

New to GTO world. Have always wanted one though. Currently have a 69 cougar.

Found this 69 GTO. I've been working on the guy for years. He's starting to crack. I would like a few opinions to it's worth. There appears to be only surface rust. Numbers matching (I believe, need to verify)

GTO pictures by nymorey - Photobucket


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

It looks like a lot of body work needed. Maybe $2-3k.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

How much bondo does it have in quarters, doors and fenders. It will need repair and repaint, but looks all there and solid.


----------



## nymorey (Jul 6, 2009)

jetstang said:


> How much bondo does it have in quarters, doors and fenders. It will need repair and repaint, but looks all there and solid.


Found lots of bondo. It used to have a vinyl top. Poor job with the bondo, starting to flake off. I am getting the keys so I can look from the inside out. A little nervous about what's under the bondo. It's always worse than expected.

Frame is solid, no rust. Engine runs.


----------

